# Slurry Brick Discoloration



## garjm (Aug 27, 2007)

I am building a home right now and am completely finished with it. The homeowner wanted a slurry brick finish on the outside which I have done several times. This time, however, I am seeing a number of stains around the house (dark khaki color slurry being bleached with white looking stains). We just put the sod down and have been watering a bunch lately. It looks like possibly the water from the sprinkler is discoloring the slurry. Anyone ever heard of this? Never run into it before...thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Need more info. What is the slurry composed of and what is the makeup of the water coming out of the sprinkler. Did you slurry the brick before laying or after? Got a photo?


----------

